# What does your house look like



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

What does your house look like here's mine... inside the house and the mind of a Bicycle maniac !!!!!!!! let's see yours what does your house look like  ?????


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 18, 2018)

ASTOUNDING!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

To anyone looking at this post.... Look closely you might see your bike in there


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

So im guessing you must be single.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

Or you have the koolest bike loving woman in thr world.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> So im guessing you must be single.



 No come on man I got 80 beauties here to keep me company   Yeah I'm single how else can you have fun these days  my girlfriend left me three years ago she said I had a problem that I love bicycles more than I love her...  now that three years  have passed I think she was right she lives in Florida on welfare  and married some guy that did 20 years in prison I stayed here in California and kept collecting original tank bicycles i'm sure glad she moved away made me a much happier man  and gave me more finances to do what I love most  that is to collect bicycles with me and my daughter.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

Id say she lost and you came out the winner in that one.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 18, 2018)

Im just surprised you don't have more vintage art/signage and furniture that has to do with bicycles in in there as well. Sorry to get the wheels start rolling in your head.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow ,you got some great bikes,Love the story but the most important thing is your daughter is with you,keeeeep doin what you love


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 18, 2018)

I keep three bikes in the house.
Most are in the shed.








I need to find the key!


----------



## JKT (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow !! I don't feel so bad now !! lol...  my spare bedroom.. some of this stuff has to go !!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2018)

Unreal!!! ........................  I sure hope you have your collection documented and fully insured!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

it flows from the house to the office to the garage.there is more bikes out back.i always say I'm not buying any more keepers just flippers.we all know how that goes.nothing in comparison to the impressive collection #handlebarhoarder has going.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 772801 View attachment 772802 View attachment 772803 View attachment 772804 View attachment 772805 View attachment 772806 View attachment 772807 it flows from the house to the office to the garage.there is more bikes out back.i always say I'm not buying any more keepers just flippers.we all know how that goes.nothing in comparison to the impressive collection #handlebarhoarder has going.



Right on brother you got a nice house  there with a lot of  good things looks killer to me keep stacking


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Handle Bar Horder, your name is right ... wow, impressive collection.

But with your first picture, you killed your post. I don't think anyone can compete.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 18, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> Im just surprised you don't have more vintage art/signage and furniture that has to do with bicycles in in there as well. Sorry to get the wheels start rolling in your head.



He can’t get to the walls to hang stuff! 

Great looking bikes!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 18, 2018)

[QUOTE="Louis C., post: 857156,

But with your first picture, you killed your post. I don't think anyone can compete. [/QUOTE]

 I don't know about that. Piggy Wiggly has a bicycle collection that fills a warehouse. I know of one man in Chicago that has 200 bicycles in his garage alone! He even has bicycles in his bathroom . I left his house speechless and with my mouth open. My friend had to remind me to talk and walk as I we struggled to get into this man's house.  I bet there is someone out there that even beats all of these guys combined :-0


----------



## catfish (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## HARPO (Mar 18, 2018)

Hmmm...still seems to be a lot of ceiling space wasted......


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 18, 2018)

JERRY PETERS (CHESTNUT HOLLOW) HAS MORE NICE BIKES THAN ANYONE I KNOW OF.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

Sped Man said:


> [QUOTE="Louis C., post: 857156,
> 
> But with your first picture, you killed your post. I don't think anyone can compete.




 I don't know about that. Piggy Wiggly has a bicycle collection that fills a warehouse. I know of one man in Chicago that has 200 bicycles in his garage alone! He even has bicycles in his bathroom . I left his house speechless and with my mouth open. My friend had to remind me to talk and walk as I we struggled to get into this man's house.  I bet there is someone out there that even beats all of these guys combined :-0[/QUOTE]


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 18, 2018)

With such a nice collection how do you insure them?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 18, 2018)

Does Mike Wolfe know about these places?.....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 772801 View attachment 772802 View attachment 772803 View attachment 772804 View attachment 772805 View attachment 772806 View attachment 772807 it flows from the house to the office to the garage.there is more bikes out back.i always say I'm not buying any more keepers just flippers.we all know how that goes.nothing in comparison to the impressive collection #handlebarhoarder has going.



Whoa man, I could sit in a chair in that room and stare all day!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2018)

I have to show this thread to the wife so she can see that she doesn't have it that bad


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 18, 2018)

I spend a lot of time in the back yard. I'm surrounded by semi controlled shrubbery. In the summer time I can go back there and not see a single house or building any direction I look. I like the privacy of the yard. I try to keep it semi manicured, but don't spend much to maintain it. In summer I am out there weekly clipping back branches, and tossing them in the fire pit that is located in the back corner. I let all the natural vegetation grow around the perimeter.



 



I also have a off the grid river front cabin about a hour away on several acres that I maintain the same way. The cabin has a hand pump for well water, solar panels and battery's for electricity with a backup gasoline generator, a wood burning furnace & stove. I put a water tank on a deer hunting stand for running water. The best part it has zero utility expenses. Its pretty self sufficient except for property taxes..

I have planted a lot of edible trees and shrubs, (Blueberry's, Strawberry's, Raspberry's, Currents, Gooseberys, Apples, Pears, PawPaw's, Cherries, and a bunch of other stuff) , so in the summer there is always treats to be had, along with typical garden produce.





The inside of my home is not very fancy or impressive, its pretty simple and dated. I currently have about a dozen 70-80's era bikes hanging in the basement, but nothing that's super collectable. Just Bikes that are ready to ride, and a couple of nicer mountain bikes I bought more than decade ago.

I do buy lots of vintage items and antiques, but end up selling most of my coolest stuff. I enjoy the hunt, and researching my new finds history more than anything else. Its a self sustaining hobby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Stuff....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Stuff....
> 
> View attachment 773170 View attachment 773171 View attachment 773172 View attachment 773173 View attachment 773175 View attachment 773176 View attachment 773177 View attachment 773178 View attachment 773179 View attachment 773180 View attachment 773181 View attachment 773182 View attachment 773183 View attachment 773184 View attachment 773185 View attachment 773186 View attachment 773187 View attachment 773188 View attachment 773191
> 
> View attachment 773190



That's right looks good keep collecting brother


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> View attachment 773042View attachment 773043View attachment 773044
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is a really nice sign and thermometer collection!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> That is a really nice sign and thermometer collection!




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whoa man, I could sit in a chair in that room and stare all day!



I still do sometimes...lol.


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> So im guessing you must be single.



I was just about to ask the same thing.lol


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 18, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Stuff....
> 
> View attachment 773170 View attachment 773171 View attachment 773172 View attachment 773173 View attachment 773175 View attachment 773176 View attachment 773177 View attachment 773178 View attachment 773179 View attachment 773180 View attachment 773181 View attachment 773182 View attachment 773183 View attachment 773184 View attachment 773185 View attachment 773186 View attachment 773187 View attachment 773188 View attachment 773191
> 
> View attachment 773190




If your home was burning (family & pets were safe) but you only had one chance to grab something...
what would you grab to salvage?

I know which one I would grab from that great collection!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2018)

2jakes said:


> If your home was burning (family & pets were safe) but you only had one chance to grab something...
> what would you grab to salvage?
> 
> I know which one I would grab from that great collection!



Actually it would probably be a family heirloom. If you're talking about bicycle then my Super Streamline. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 19, 2018)

Less is more.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 19, 2018)

That sanctuary is looking good @cyclingday


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Stuff....
> 
> View attachment 773170 View attachment 773171 View attachment 773172 View attachment 773173 View attachment 773175 View attachment 773176 View attachment 773177 View attachment 773178 View attachment 773179 View attachment 773180 View attachment 773181 View attachment 773182 View attachment 773183 View attachment 773184 View attachment 773185 View attachment 773186 View attachment 773187 View attachment 773188 View attachment 773191
> 
> View attachment 773190



Love that Sportster


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 19, 2018)

I only have 3 vintage bikes. I collect antique pressed steel toy cars. I have well over 100 and they are all in an 8 X 10 room with my other collectible junk. takes up much less room than bikes


----------



## bike (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to live in a pole barn as it was more user friendly to my toys (ALL SOLD  CEPT the FRIDGE AND IT IS FOR SALE!
http://antiquebikeparts.com/cabe/shop1999/index.htm

Note current toybox is bigger than house (and icy drive that keeps shipping slow


----------



## tech549 (Mar 19, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I have to show this thread to the wife so she can see that she doesn't have it that bad



i just did!!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 19, 2018)

in the orygun forest...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 19, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 773677



I like it keep it rugged


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 20, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 773391




Compton looks different on TV.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 20, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 773677




Wish I was able to stop by your old place.  Must have been a blast!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 20, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 773677



You the Unabomber?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 20, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> You the Unabomber?




He copied my decorating style.


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 20, 2018)

My place.   
I’ll wager that Cyclingday and CWC 
are the only other two vintage bicycle enthusiasts with unusual 
plants.


----------



## Ross (Mar 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lots of stuff crammed into a small garage


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Junk pile out back


 
Some yard art


 

 

Part of the basement


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 21, 2018)

Basement bathroom



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


My desk/ workstation




View attachment 774705


----------



## Nashman (Mar 22, 2018)

I can't compete. "I'm NOT WORTHY"....Ha!!


----------



## ohmybike (Mar 30, 2018)

wow


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 30, 2018)

I read somewhere, one time, that collector's are 10% of the population that collect what the other 90% of people get rid of.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 30, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> View attachment 773042View attachment 773043View attachment 773044
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



very nice I like the way you diplay  your bikes


----------



## NoControl (Mar 30, 2018)

Here's mine. I'd show you inside but I can't get in.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 30, 2018)

I'd have to find my camera first .... I know it's here somewhere .. lol


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 30, 2018)

I might have a bike or two at the house .. but most are here in the shed


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 30, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I might have a bike or two at the house .. but most are here in the shed
> 
> View attachment 779471 View attachment 779472



Hey is that a blue hornet deluxe I see in there I've been looking for one of those how much would you let that one go for The one in the back


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Hey is that a blue hornet deluxe I see in there I've been looking for one of those how much would you let that one go for The one in the back



I saw it FIRST!!!!  PM sent!!!  Ha!! There must be a Bluebird in there somewhere?


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 1, 2018)

You need the whole Chinese Army to dust them off.


----------



## stuckinthefifties (Apr 4, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I might have a bike or two at the house .. but most are here in the shed
> 
> View attachment 779471 View attachment 779472



Is that photoshopped? Gotta be.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 4, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I might have a bike or two at the house .. but most are here in the shed
> 
> View attachment 779471 View attachment 779472




Nice shed! I need a shed that size!


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 4, 2018)

I have been going to the Memory Lane swap meets for several years.  I started with $25 at the first swap I went to and bought and sold enough cheaper bikes to let me afford to buy and keep one bike a year.  I am so sad to say I will only buy one more.  I have no high $ bikes, but love the seven I have and hope someone will sell me one more.  Then I will probably quit with 8.  That's enough for me...


----------



## Oilit (Apr 4, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I might have a bike or two at the house .. but most are here in the shed
> 
> View attachment 779471 View attachment 779472



You sir, have the shed of my dreams!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2018)

Oilit said:


> You sir, have the shed of my dreams!




*Truth be told - I have that pic in my archives - looks like it is overseas maybe in Asia ?? - I keep extreme photos like that to promote our CYCLONE COASTER free Annual Swapmeets - It seems to catch peoples attention quickly - I might use this pic for the upcoming 20th annual CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeet on May 6th 2018 @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar parking lot 7am - 10am followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am ( 1/2 hour later start due to the swapmeet ) ... I will post the flyer up as soon as I finish it in the upcoming swaps & rides section .. Ridden NOT Hidden - Frank  *


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 4, 2018)

crazyhawk said:


> I have been going to the Memory Lane swap meets for several years.  I started with $25 at the first swap I went to and bought and sold enough cheaper bikes to let me afford to buy and keep one bike a year.  I am so sad to say I will only buy one more.  I have no high $ bikes, but love the seven I have and hope someone will sell me one more.  Then I will probably quit with 8.  That's enough for me...
> 
> View attachment 782815



reel nice collection , see you at memory lane   from bicycle larry


----------



## Nashman (Apr 4, 2018)

crazyhawk said:


> I have been going to the Memory Lane swap meets for several years.  I started with $25 at the first swap I went to and bought and sold enough cheaper bikes to let me afford to buy and keep one bike a year.  I am so sad to say I will only buy one more.  I have no high $ bikes, but love the seven I have and hope someone will sell me one more.  Then I will probably quit with 8.  That's enough for me...
> 
> View attachment 782815



WOW....Nice line up. Well displayed. Congats!  Have fun at M/L, Wish I was going. I'm too irresponsible and broke ( one leads to the other).  Ha!!


----------

